# You gotta see these Surefires



## houtex (May 7, 2011)

Did a little surfing before heading out to work and found this
http://www.abelreels.com/store/images/P/surefire.jpg

Hotlink image replaced by link.
Norm


----------



## Burgess (May 7, 2011)

Reminds me of a Rapala fishing lure ! ! !


_


----------



## don.gwapo (May 7, 2011)

Eye candy's. . Me like the 4th one. .


----------



## angelofwar (May 8, 2011)

I like the one on the far right...Looks like a light-saber that one o the Imperial Vanguard would be carrying from Star Wars (the guys in the suits the same color).


----------



## mossyoak (May 8, 2011)

I swore I posted these up a while back, They are made to match Abel Fly Fishing Reels, they are hand painted anodize, and also have M-Clip brand money clips that are in the same patterns.


----------



## DimeRazorback (May 8, 2011)

I like em!


----------



## Norm (May 8, 2011)

DO NOT hotlink the images!!! Hotlinking is when you are stealing the bandwidth of a website that you do not have permission to link to. For example, if you see an image on the Surefire website that you want to post in a post of yours, download the image and then upload it to your own website or an image hosting site and then link to that image. Do Not link directly to the image on the Surefire website! That is called "hotlinking"... it is bad form... and it is stealing bandwidth that doesn't belong to you and you don't have permission to use in that manner. Members caught hotlinking will be asked to remove the link if they cannot correct it. Members who continuously have to be asked not to hotlink will lose posting privileges.


----------



## houtex (May 8, 2011)

Apologies all around. won't happen again:thumbsup:


----------



## Size15's (May 8, 2011)

These were posted before, perhaps in the "colourful SureFires" thread, which I believe is in the collections subforum.


----------



## PoliceScannerMan (May 8, 2011)

Those are sweet! Love the dorado one...


----------



## Eric242 (May 8, 2011)

mossyoak said:


> I swore I posted these up a while back, They are made to match Abel Fly Fishing Reels, they are hand painted anodize, and also have M-Clip brand money clips that are in the same patterns.


You definitly did. I remember the Fly Fishing Reel quote. I have to admit, these are not for me. Too colorfull for a flashlight of my taste.

Eric


----------



## mossyoak (May 8, 2011)




----------



## red_hackle (May 9, 2011)

A bit too much for me... I could, however, change my mind if someone actually attached a couple of hooks and a line to one of these and landed a big one... :devil:


----------



## Lego995743 (May 13, 2011)

Dude!!! How do they do that lol


----------



## mossyoak (May 13, 2011)

Hand Painted anodize.


----------



## raemon (May 14, 2011)

The last one (red) looks okay.


----------



## mossyoak (May 14, 2011)

raemon said:


> The last one (red) looks okay.


 
Your kidding right?


----------



## Robocop (May 14, 2011)

I always like unusual lights simply for the collector value. I know these are unusual and maybe even rare however I wonder if they are more valuable. I can imagine some of the SF collectors not having anything like this in their collection. Anyone know how many were actually made?


----------



## RedLED (May 14, 2011)

I would LOVE one, and I would carry it everyday! In fact, I would carry, and and use item rather than allowing it to collect dust.

These are cool!


----------



## mossyoak (May 14, 2011)

Robocop said:


> I always like unusual lights simply for the collector value. I know these are unusual and maybe even rare however I wonder if they are more valuable. I can imagine some of the SF collectors not having anything like this in their collection. Anyone know how many were actually made?


 
they are in current production, Available through Abel fly reel dealers across the world. they are made to match the fly reels and M-clip Money clips. and they also have a matching knife now.






Their guys can do anything with anodize.


----------



## HellaBoredGuy (May 14, 2011)

It would be hard to lose them. LOL


----------



## RedLED (May 14, 2011)

These are a good deal...only $40.00 more than the MSRP of the light to begin with!!



By the by....I remember when the internet came to life, and it was all _Hotlink, Hotlink, Hotlink!!_ But, now? Well, nevermind, I Don't know?

No matter, I want to thank the OP, very much, for bringing these lights to our attention they are really a wonderful combonation of art that serves a function.

So, thanks, Houtex! Can we just call you Tex? 

Best,

RL

Really...only $40.00 for that wonderful work......


----------



## Monocrom (May 16, 2011)

Robocop said:


> I always like unusual lights simply for the collector value. I know these are unusual and maybe even rare however I wonder if they are more valuable. I can imagine some of the SF collectors not having anything like this in their collection.


 
I think Al is correcting that oversight right now.


----------



## Size15's (May 16, 2011)

I'd want to see additional photos before getting one.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 30, 2011)

*Fishy Surefires?*

I do not know if this has already been posted, but I found these sort of surreal-finished LX2s and E1Bs. I do not know if I would take the full-on multi-colored fish skin plunge, but the brown Backup looks interesting... has anyone seen one of these in real life?

http://www.abelreels.com/store/AbeLight-LX2-by-SureFire.html


----------



## Napalm (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Haven't seen any but I would be interested in one with a "skin with fishnet stockings" finish....

Nap. :devil:


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 30, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

When I seen the thread title I said to myself "Oh boy here we go again" lol, but yeah, thanks for the link, those look quite interesting


----------



## geckoblink (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

I really like the burgundy/Winelight color...


----------



## Jakpro (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

I like the rainbow trout one!


----------



## Burgess (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Not only is that SureFire flashlight *waterproof*,

but when i dropped it in the Lake, a big Muskie quickly Grabbed it, and swam away ! ! !


----------



## archimedes (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

SureFire could market that "fish light as straight baller, son", I guess ....  

(sorry, somebody had to name-check that CPF classic)


----------



## jhc37013 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Hopefully one day their will be a youtube video of someone using a flashlight on the end of their line to nail a monster fish, why not it's water proof just throw on a trailer hook. The question is if the light was turned on would this help attract a fish or the opposite.


----------



## pjandyho (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Nice! Wish I could order them.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Really like the matte green...Looks like "Imperial Gaurd" armour, for all you Warhammer fans. Where can you see pics of the E1B's???


----------



## FPSRelic (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

To my eyes, the Matte green one looks very similar to the natural HA finish. IMO These are true collector's items. I would like to see a purple LX2 similar to the limited run SF's (Paul Kim Specials?) done a few years ago.


----------



## ampdude (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

That's pretty cool. I thought Surefire had given up on making flashlights that are not completely dull and boring. You don't see many special edition or unusual lights out of them these days. Unfortunately the dumb pocketclip they designed for the LX2 is going to scratch that finish on the tailcap.


----------



## Norm (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Fishy Surefires? merged with You gotta see these Surefires - Norm


----------



## Craig K (Aug 31, 2011)

I like the plain matte green one, it looks very nice.


----------



## Grizzlyb (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Hmmm, 
Do I get shot when I say "I think they are the uglyest lights I have ever seen" ? :devil:


----------



## Acid87 (Aug 31, 2011)

There's something about the one that looks like scales that floats my boat. 

See what I did there.....


----------



## Vox Clamatis in Deserto (Aug 31, 2011)

> That's pretty cool. I thought Surefire had given up on making flashlights that are not completely dull and boring. You don't see many special edition or unusual lights out of them these days.


 
I was wondering if the special PK lights were still made but perhaps have gone lower profile. Over on the digital camera forums the U.S. Federal Trade Commission came down hard on the freebies and special editions that were given to mods, reviewers and fanboys.



> Unfortunately the dumb pocketclip they designed for the LX2 is going to scratch that finish on the tailcap.


 
You can bend the clip away from the tailcap but it is very easy to break the clip. Fortunately, it is also easy to get a replacement from SF.


----------



## fresh eddie fresh (Aug 31, 2011)

Ooops, I'm sorry, I did not see the existing thread on these. I was poking around online doing the normal "SF-a-holic" type searches, and stumbled upon them. 

I do like the silver one with pink fishnets on, and am super tempted to buy the brown E1B sight unseen... I already have an LX2 and silver and black E1Bs, but there is always room for one (or seven) more Surefires, isn't there?


----------



## redryder (Aug 31, 2011)

*Durability?*

Are these finishes less durable than normal Surefire anodizing? Thanks


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

The LX2 on the right does look almost red/burgundy in color. But I think that's the 'matte brown' finished light.


----------



## Eric242 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



angelofwar said:


> Where can you see pics of the E1B's???


At least blue and olive E1Bs:


----------



## Kif (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



Eric242 said:


> At least blue and olive E1Bs:



wow
those are super cool E1Bs


----------



## geckoblink (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



Schuey2002 said:


> The LX2 on the right does look almost red/burgundy in color. But I think that's the 'matte brown' finished light.


Oh. Well either way I want it :devil:


----------



## Schuey2002 (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



geckoblink said:


> Oh. Well either way I want it :devil:


 I would love to have one, but I am leaning toward the matte green instead..


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 31, 2011)

Eric242 said:


> At least blue and olive E1Bs:


 
Thanks for the pics Eric... Damn, those lights are "straight ballin' son". !!!

Both those E1B's are Sexy!


----------



## Size15's (Aug 31, 2011)

Those E1Bs look photoshopped to me. It'd be great to see actual lights in natural photos.


----------



## Norm (Aug 31, 2011)

Size15's said:


> Those E1Bs look photoshopped to me. It'd be great to see actual lights in natural photos.


Take a close look at the two pictures, both are identical except for the colour, good pick Al.
Norm


----------



## AO JAR (Aug 31, 2011)

red_hackle said:


> A bit too much for me... I could, however, change my mind if someone actually attached a couple of hooks and a line to one of these and landed a big one... :devil:


 
Lmao... Can't figure which is funnier, your post or you sig line. Either way, red hackle thanks for the laugh.


----------



## nbp (Aug 31, 2011)

Norm said:


> Take a close look at the two pictures, both are identical except for the colour, good pick Al.
> Norm



They are identical in that they are both E1Bs, but they're not the same photo. The tailcaps are in different positions and the head on the top light is not screwed on as tightly as the bottom light.


----------



## angelofwar (Aug 31, 2011)

Norm said:


> Take a close look at the two pictures, both are identical except for the colour, good pick Al.
> Norm


 
Actually, if you look real close at the blue one, the head isn't screwed on all the way and you can see the natural aluminum of the light at the neck of the threads...where as on the green one, you can just see some of the O-ring...different serial no.'s as well.


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 1, 2011)

Thats not photoshop.


----------



## fordboy (Sep 1, 2011)

very nice wish i can aforde one


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



Schuey2002 said:


> The LX2 on the right does look almost red/burgundy in color. But I think that's the 'matte brown' finished light.



Thanks, I was trying to figure that out myself. I can't decide if I like the green or BRown better. BUt "matte", those e1b's look kind of shiny. Are these coming this way from surefire, or being refinished by someone? That's awesome if these are factory finishes, because I know s.f _can_ match ano color across an entire light when they want to. With my luck, I'd get a green tailcap, maroon head, & a trout body.


----------



## geckoblink (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



leon2245 said:


> Thanks, I was trying to figure that out myself. I can't decide if I like the green or BRown better. BUt "matte", those e1b's look kind of shiny. Are these coming this way from surefire, or being refinished by someone? That's awesome if these are factory finishes, because I know s.f _can_ match ano color across an entire light when they want to. With my luck, I'd get a green tailcap, maroon head, & a trout body.


These are definitely custom jobs, not coming directly from Surefire.


----------



## Size15's (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

I'd still prefer natural photos :shrug:


----------



## Norm (Sep 1, 2011)

angelofwar said:


> Actually, if you look real close at the blue one, the head isn't screwed on all the way and you can see the natural aluminum of the light at the neck of the threads...where as on the green one, you can just see some of the O-ring...different serial no.'s as well.


 I've just enlarged both pics and can now see the differences. 

Norm


----------



## Schuey2002 (Sep 1, 2011)

I emailed Abe's and asked them if the LX2 shown on the right was indeed the 'matte brown' light, and a rep by the name of Heather replied quote, 



> The picture listed on the far right is the Matte Brown. It does have a little bit of a reddish tint to it.



I also asked about the durability of the finish and received this reply..



> The Abelights are anodized and sealed just as our reels are. Our reels have proven our anodizing process to be extremely durable. The Abelights will be no different.


----------



## redryder (Sep 1, 2011)

Here is another picture I found. To bad they have the Abel logo on them.


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Oh yep there's their logo lol. Hadn't even noticed that littld detail in these photos until that one.

I might consider advertising another's name on my light if it cost as much _less_, instead of more.


----------



## pjandyho (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

The moment I see the Abe logo, I was immediately thankful I hadn't ordered them.


----------



## DimeRazorback (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

I was tempted by some of those cool designs... that Abel logo doesn't completely put me off, but I have no idea what the heck it is! :laughing:

Something about fishing reels... I aint no fisherman!


----------



## Onuris (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

FYI for all interested. There is a plethora of companies that do custom anodizing, laser engraving, and milling who can do just about any color combination and pattern that you can dream up. Just photoshop what you want onto an image of your host light, and send it to them. Light must be disassembled to just the aluminum components, and will also save you money to strip the original anno off yourself. 

Here are some companies that do this work-

http://www.extcustoms.com/index.htm

http://www.gruntbullanodizing.com/index.html

http://www.ballersincpb.com/custom_installs_ano_milling.html

http://www.pb4lindustries.com/services.html

http://www.bhano.com/index.htm

Some of these companies specialize in paintball markers, but can do just about anything that is aluminum. We have had many of our paintball guns done.

Here are some examples to illustrate what is possible.





















My youngest daughters Hello Kitty Invert Mini, by Dave at Ballers Inc.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

How durable are the finishes on those paint-ball guns? They look good.


----------



## Tempest UK (Sep 4, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

It's a shame Abel weren't able to produce all of their finishes on the LX2. There were issues with the anodosing and so we're left with only those two options you see on Abel's website (plus the plain finishes). 

The two I have are very high quality, so it's nice to see the E1B being offered in the same way.


----------



## Onuris (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



Monocrom said:


> How durable are the finishes on those paint-ball guns? They look good.



They are fairly durable, most are military-grade type II, 20-25 microns thick. Type III HA would be much more durable, but from what I have been told is quite a bit more expensive and cannot be done in the range and quality of colors as type II. Seems the better grades of aluminum hold the anodizing better and are more resistant to nicks and scratches.

I just disassembled a couple of my lights, am going to blast the finish off them this weekend and send to Ballers. A SF E1B Backup anno'd and laser engraved for my daughter to match the HK Mini. And a McGizmo McLux III PD for me to be anno'd in matte dark bronze with black skulls and tribal flames laser engraved on it. Have a couple of SF 6Ps that I plan on polishing smooth and having done as well, still deciding on designs for them. I used to have a 6P that was done in a matte flat black with Harley-Davidson logos on it. Gave it to a biker friend of mine. Next project is to take the frame off my gf's lightweight Commander .45, handles from her Benchmade Osborne, and her Nitecore D10. Have them custom milled, anno'd in three color purple/magenta/blue and laser engraved to mimic a damascus pattern.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Thanks for the response.


----------



## lightknot (Sep 9, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

A LightLure!


----------



## leon2245 (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



leon2245 said:


> Oh yep there's their logo lol. Hadn't even noticed that littld detail in these photos until that one.
> 
> *I might consider advertising another's name on my light if it cost as much less, *instead of more.



Or so I thought. 



Coincidentally I was just tested with this exact situation. In trying to put together a single mode e2dl by shopping executive incans & the KX2C head separately, I came across the VTAC-L4. It's exactly that combination, an e2d + KX2C, only with "Viking Tactics" (where the "T" is a sword) in addition to the surefire etching on the body, & some cosmetic differences in the heads- all for the same price as the KX2C alone direct from surefire! 

Otherwise a great value. SureFire really should sell this combination direct, without the "tactic" & sword stuff on it.


----------



## fl0t (Sep 13, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



Onuris said:


> They are fairly durable, most are military-grade type II, 20-25 microns thick. Type III HA would be much more durable, but from what I have been told is quite a bit more expensive and cannot be done in the range and quality of colors as type II. Seems the better grades of aluminum hold the anodizing better and are more resistant to nicks and scratches.
> 
> I just disassembled a couple of my lights, am going to blast the finish off them this weekend and send to Ballers. A SF E1B Backup anno'd and laser engraved for my daughter to match the HK Mini. And a McGizmo McLux III PD for me to be anno'd in matte dark bronze with black skulls and tribal flames laser engraved on it. Have a couple of SF 6Ps that I plan on polishing smooth and having done as well, still deciding on designs for them. I used to have a 6P that was done in a matte flat black with Harley-Davidson logos on it. Gave it to a biker friend of mine. Next project is to take the frame off my gf's lightweight Commander .45, handles from her Benchmade Osborne, and her Nitecore D10. Have them custom milled, anno'd in three color purple/magenta/blue and laser engraved to mimic a damascus pattern.


 
Make sure to post photos of your lights when finished. Maybe a before and after?


----------



## streetrat (Sep 13, 2011)

The OD green is cool, the maroon is O.K... The rest I wouldn't be caught dead with.


----------



## mossyoak (Sep 14, 2011)

streetrat said:


> The OD green is cool, the maroon is O.K... The rest I wouldn't be caught dead with.


 
makes it easier for me to get ahold of a few.


----------



## LRRP (Sep 15, 2011)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



Onuris said:


> FYI for all interested. There is a plethora of companies that do custom anodizing, laser engraving, and milling who can do just about any color combination and pattern that you can dream up. Just photoshop what you want onto an image of your host light, and send it to them. Light must be disassembled to just the aluminum components, and will also save you money to strip the original anno off yourself.
> 
> Here are some companies that do this work-
> 
> ...


 
Thank you for posting those links and pictures. I'm pretty dumb when it comes to flashlights. I have been thinking of building one of my own from purchased parts and then getting a nice splash anodized finish done on it. This is just what I needed.

Looking forward to pics of your finished projects.


----------



## tigerledz (Jan 2, 2012)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

*A real picture of one of these **



*​


----------



## archimedes (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

For those SureFire collectors who may have some of these ultra-rare items, it may be of interest that Abel is releasing a similar run of custom anodized Native 5 Spyderco's ....


----------



## mcbrat (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*



archimedes said:


> For those SureFire collectors who may have some of these ultra-rare items, it may be of interest that Abel is releasing a similar run of custom anodized Native 5 Spyderco's ....



dang!!!!!!!! https://abelreels.com/products/fishing-tools/abel-native-5.html


----------



## Monocrom (Dec 21, 2018)

*Re: Fishy Surefires?*

Very nice! oo:


----------

